# .hack//FANCLUB



## Leviathan (Jun 28, 2008)

Last time this didn't exactly work out very well, so let's try this again.

This club is dedicated to all forms of the awesome series .hack. Talk about stuff; characters, plot points, whether or not it was a good idea to start a second continuity, and standard-issue fan-raving.

Party:
Leviathan (Founder)
surskitty
Dark_Pikachu
Desolater66
Stryke
link008
Black Poison
Sansha


----------



## surskitty (Jun 28, 2008)

I liked what bit of .hack//INFECTION I played.  Well.  I would have, if the AI wasn't completely retarded.

.hack// seems pretty cool from what I know about it 8D most of which is gathered from the .hack wiki but uh


----------



## Dark_Pikachu (Jun 28, 2008)

Can I join ? I liked .hack//GU


----------



## Desolater66 (Jun 28, 2008)

Can I join? It was a really great video game series and it would be cool talking about it to other members of this club.


----------



## Kabigon (Jun 29, 2008)

Can I join.  I've only read the .hack//Legend of the Twilight series and saw only a fraction of the anime but I will start with the others when I get more money.


----------



## Leviathan (Jun 29, 2008)

Hay thar, fan peoples!

Now adding a list of member stuff.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jun 29, 2008)

I would like to join. I've only seen all of the animes and read .hack//Legend of the Twilight manga, though. I've also seen .hack//Gift.


----------



## Desolater66 (Jun 29, 2008)

Has any of you seen the Terminal disk videos I can post a link from youtube so you guys can check it our or something.

The terminal disk was a disk that only came with the first released game of Hack infestation for the ps2.

I recomend you play the first 4 games in the series before watching this unless you dont mind spoilers and its just not about spoilers in this cd.


----------



## Black Poison (Jul 1, 2008)

I would like to join,
I seen all of the shows, i think but i never played the games.
I also made a .hack rpg on the forums before we moved to this new one. 
And i was just about to make a .hack club again but i saw yours so im in. ^_^


----------



## Sansha (Jul 2, 2008)

I've been a huge fan of .hack for awhile now, so I'd love to join.

I've played all of the games, won the first series and am on the last game of GU.

And I watched as much as I could of  .hack//sign back when it was on Adult Swim.


----------

